# Please help i.d.



## Deadsoul (Jun 6, 2003)

im pickin up this fish this week sometime, its being sold to me as a Xingu Rhom. It's 7" if that helps. gettin a sweet deal too! $100 canadian!!!

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/m_class...s/blackpiranha/


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me (no clue what type, tho...)
Great pics, by the way


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Definately a rhom of some sort.

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like an Xingu Rhom to me. Serrapygo has one and to me they look a little more elongated than other rhoms of similar size.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a beautiful Rhom you have, congrats!


----------



## Deadsoul (Jun 6, 2003)

thanx guys! i just picked him up today and dman is he ever sweet in person







already taken out a couple 6" convicts and a 5" koi. damn i love this hobby!


----------

